# The resurgence in fine furniture- truth or myth?



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

A few weeks ago I was reading an article, I don't recall where or what the topic even was. The one sentence that stood out for me was (to paraphrase) "with the recent resurgence in interest in fine furniture…."

So I'm curious to know from those LJ's that currently work in the trade- are you seeing a resurgence in interest for finely crafted furniture?


----------



## JKMDETAIL (Nov 13, 2013)

I am intrested in this conversation. I have talked to a few retailers that think not. The rustic look might be here to stay a while. It is nothing to take care of and if the kids bang it up it just adds to the rustic nature.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I doubt fine furniture itself has gone out of
style, it's more like when the economy crashes
people can't afford it. Vacations and other
things are higher priorities to Americans anyway,
from what I've observed.

From looking around at job ads in my area it
seems that demand for cabinet work and 
such is resurging.


----------

